# Might make me feel better



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I just told my hubby I need time to get over the babies but I'm thinking of this little girl Fancy. She's from Fens breeder & she's just under a month older than him. Do you think I should wait ? I've been so down  Thinking about this is the best I've felt since Sunday.Todays my birthday & I honestly woke up feeling like I wanted to sleep all day. My hubby told me he'd get me another so I went & saw she was still there. 

http://www.mollnarschihuahuas.com/Available1.htm


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Fancy is sweet,how is Bella acting, is she looking for the pups? When Penny lost her pup she thought Sully was her pup,it caused a few problems and a major fight as Sully was top dog although younger than Penny,though they did settle later.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

She's doing good she knows what happened we let her see them both she tried to clean the girl. She's only being a little more needy than usual but she's always very needy anyway  I would wait a bit to pick any puppy up to let Bella feel better.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I think Fancy is adorable. I don't think it's too soon if you're ready and if it will help with the grieving. Everyone is different.. some people take a lot of time before getting another pet and some don't. After my first cat died I knew the only thing that would make me feel better was to get another one and we didn't wait long at all. If you can't live without Fancy then I think you should get her  But if you have a specific color or look in mind then I would wait for that. I'm sorry you're not having a very good birthday  But I still want to wish you a happy birthday anyway and I hope you're feeling better later today.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you Katie


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh wow if you don't get Fancy, I want her  She's gorgeous!
Like Katie said, only you know what will make you feel better. Everyone grieves differently.
Happy Birthday by the way. Go cuddle with your babies and they'll make you feel better


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

shes adorable - i agree with both Katies its different for different people, happy birthday and hope u and Bella are feeling better soon


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Fancy is very gorgeous.
How is Bella and yourself?

{{HUGS}}} to you both


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

I think Fancy is absolutely lovely! Very cute indeed. I think that if Fancy makes you feel happy, you should get her as soon as you think is right for you and Bella. Try to have a happy birthday. I know its very hard though.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i think you should get her  when i lost oreo i was so depressed teddy really helped me get through it. i didn't wait long before getting him.

happy birthday alisha, i'm sorry it couldn't be a happier day for you.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

It's a cutie!
I say get her. A new pup will surely cheer you up and make you feel better, I know it'd help me. I hope Bella, you and your family are better now. {hugs}


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your advice  I think I'm going to get her she's being spayed thursday & she'll need another week to get her stitches out. She's had all her shots & she's litter box trained.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

awww that's great news! do you have any pictures from the breeder?


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

Alisha, I have not been on in a while,so didn't read about the puppies until today. I am really sorry for your loss. Bigs hugs for all of you from toby and I.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

^ Same here Alisha, I just read everything... I am so sorry. I think Fancy is precious and I agree that you should get her if it feels right.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks guys  You are so kind & I apprciate all the support you'd be suprised how much it helps  

I haven't commited to Fancy yet I'd rename her Abby  I need to take a day or so to decide.


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

she's beautiful!!! Happy belated bday!!!!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

its so hard breaking just wait until you feel better unless you feel ready i know i had to wait for three years i just was heartbroken without her to cuddle her.plus the taught of having to go to the vet with a new pup was not comfortable since they resuscitated her without my consent.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww I'm so sorry Princess Ella  

I emailed the breeder & told her I need a couple of days to think about it.


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday! When I lost a dog, the vet told me to try and get a new puppy sooner than later. I followed his advice and within a few days I had a puppy in the house and my family started the healing process. You'll never lose the place where those darling babies padded around your heart. Everyone is different of course. I'm certain whatever you decide will be the right decision for your family and Bella.


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Alisha  . I think just go with your heart and go for it. A new pup will fill you and your family's void, and will also give Bella a new friend to get to know. But you'll know what's right after a coupla days thought.


----------



## xultar (Jul 26, 2007)

When I lost my Megabyte I got my second Chi, Onyx right away and he's been the light of my life. I'll never forget Megabyte but Onyx really helped me through it. 

Get Fancy when it feels right for you. I think you'll know when it is time.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Everyone ((hugs)) I can't imagine losing a pet you've had for yrs  If something would've happened to Bella too  I would've been in a horrible state.Thank God she's fine  I just think feeling the babies kicking & knowing that I would have 2 more little sweeties to love made them mine already.

I was much better yesterday We went ou to eat & I actually laughed   I couldn't sit still though we had the real estate lady over & signed contracts & we're finishing our house. I'll be so glad to be moved & have this all over with.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

It will be nice to make a fresh start, have you buried the babies yet, you could put them in a nice pot and have plant grow over them and then they can move with you?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes hubby already buried them in the flower bed next to a hibiscus & we're leaving a little angel statue over the grave. Leaving them was 1 thing that I cried about. But I plan to get another angel to put at the new house to remember them. I really like your idea though but we were both so upset we couldn't think straight.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm sorry you had such a rough birthday. Happy belated birthday anyways. I think Fancy is adorable. And you'll know if its too soon to get another puppy or not. Like everyone said, everyone grieves differently. For some it would be too hard to have another one right away & for some it will help ease the pain of your loss. I know when I lost my first dog that was really "mine", having Sammie around (she was just a pup still) was a huge help to me. I was able to focus all of my energy on playing & taking care of her, rather than being sad non-stop. It was still hard (and I of course still miss her), but it did make it a little easier.


----------



## *Tiff* (Aug 7, 2007)

i think shes soooo cute and you should def get her if you want her  i like her mask


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

She is really gorgeous! My vote goes to getting her


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I have been talking to the breeder Fancy or Abby if we get her is being spayed tom. I told her I just didn't want to commit before her surgery is done.I think I just don't want to say yes than have something bad happen with the spay.I'm more than likely getting her  Hubby said to wait til we move but I can't let her sit at the breeder for that long if she's ours :lol: What's 1 more dog to pack in the car while people are looking at the house  Fenders gonna love her


----------



## *Tiff* (Aug 7, 2007)

thats great! you def have to post pics when she comes home  fenders gonna be happy to have a chi buddy his age i bet hehe


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Fancy is gorgeous and so adorable! :love7: 

I think you should adopt her, especially if it would help you through your grief.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Fancy is a little doll. You'll love having her in the family. The best to you and Bella.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

aww.
she's adorable.
:]


----------

